# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Microsoft Hohm peut-il faire diminuer votre consommation d'nergie ?

## Yoshio

*Microsoft Hohm peut-il faire diminuer votre consommation d'nergie ?*



Microsoft Hohm est une nouvelle application web qui permettrais de mieux comprendre notre utilisation d'nergie  la maison, d'obtenir des recommandations afin d'conomiser cette nergie et donc d'en consommer moins.

Ce service est gratuit. Toutefois selon pocket-lint.com, il serait accessible uniquement aux US.




> *What is Hohm?*
> 
> Microsoft Hohm is a free online beta application that helps you save energy and money. With Microsoft Hohm you can better understand your home energy usage, get recommendations to conserve energy and start saving. As with any recommendation engine, Hohm will provide increasingly more accurate and relevant suggestions for energy conservation as its users contribute home energy input and feedback. One of the objectives during our beta period is to refine our tool and further increase the value our product can offer to you.


Lien du service Microsoft Hohm: http://mshohm.orcsweb.com/

Source: http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news...n-advice.phtml

*Annonce officielle de Microsoft* : http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/p...ess%20Releases


Qui a pu tester Microsoft Hohm ?

NB: Microsoft Hohm n'est pas hberg sur le site de Microsoft, mais nous nous sommes assurs que ce service est bien diffus par Microsoft.

----------


## Yoshio

Microsoft Hohm est dsormais accessible  tous sans invitation.




> Microsoft is delighted to announce the availability of Microsoft Hohm. You are invited to sign up for Hohm and learn how you can start saving energy!
> 
> Microsoft Hohm is a free online beta application that helps you save energy and money. With Microsoft Hohm you can better understand your home energy usage, get recommendations to conserve energy and start saving. As with any recommendation engine, Hohm will provide increasingly more accurate and relevant suggestions for energy conservation as its users contribute home energy input and feedback. One of the objectives during our beta period is to refine our tool and further increase the value our product can offer to you. We hope you will help us! 
> 
>  Sign up and start saving now. It's free: www.microsoft-hohm.com
> Follow us here:
> 
> Blog: http://blog.microsoft-hohm.com
> 
> ...

----------


## Invit

Quelqu'un a essay alors ? On peut avoir des retours ?

----------


## Yoshio

Ca a t confirm, on ne peux l'utiliser qu'au USA. Donc les utilisateurs qui vont pouvoir le tester est fortement rduit.

----------

